# Looking for a particular type of novel:



## ChasingSuns (Oct 23, 2016)

So a friend of mine asked me recently if I had heard of any novels from the POV of the Picts. Nothing came to mind. Has anyone here read or heard of a novel like this?


----------



## Stardeath (Mar 26, 2017)

Nope, all I did manage to find out that they disappeared mysteriously.Some percentage of the Scottish men are descendants of theirs, but that's about it. Apologies. Even I'd like to read such a novel if anyone happens to find one.


----------



## skip.knox (Mar 26, 2017)

Bran Mak Morn. 
Not sure if Howard ever wrote an entire novel, but he did short stories. And I think Roy Thomas brought it to comic books--never as an independent title, but part of something else. Maybe those Giant Size comics from the early 70s?


----------



## Insolent Lad (Mar 31, 2017)

skip.knox said:


> Bran Mak Morn.
> Not sure if Howard ever wrote an entire novel, but he did short stories. And I think Roy Thomas brought it to comic books--never as an independent title, but part of something else. Maybe those Giant Size comics from the early 70s?



That would be 'Worms of the Earth.' I believe he adapted it into a Conan story.


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 1, 2017)

I distinctly remember Bran Mak Morn. Maybe it was a black-and-white?  Memory dims like a setting sun.


----------



## Insolent Lad (Apr 2, 2017)

Unfortunately, I lost my entire comic collection to a flood in '93 so I can't corroborate one way or the other. But the original story was indeed one of the Bran Mak Morn tales.


----------

